# Summer and music festivals



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

On Saturday I was at the Arvika Festival from about 4pm to 2am.
This link of Combichrist that someone has put up on Youtube shows one of my favourite bands not just of the day but of previous Arvika Festivals. 
As these two people go into the tent past the woman in the green raincoat I am standing about 20 metres to the left of the cameraman but not in shot.
Of course the speaker on the camera doesn't do justice to the massive pumping energy, bass and synths of Combichrist, but you get the idea. 





Combichrist were followed on this stage (there are 4 at Arvika) by Nitzer Ebb another favourite, and they too, really delivered!

Then much later in the evening the wonderful Simian Mobile Disco - this clip also from Satruday


----------

